# Booking Florida Gulf and Plantation Beach Club online is here!!!!!



## Anthony Schmid (Feb 12, 2019)

you can now book Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort and Florida Gulf online...Availability is very slim as you can see


----------



## Pathways (Feb 12, 2019)

Already snagged three weekend reservations.  Works great!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2019)

Yea!
I noticed that, for some resorts, they list each unit individually.
We must pick the unit up front w-no "Can I get a better view?"
The cynic in me says that's so locals can avoid selection-work.

Now, if they only had availability for Sanibel-Captiva.
.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 12, 2019)

I gave up a May week at Casa Ybel that includes Memorial Day weekend just a few days ago, and it looks like it's gone already. About the only availability is for 2 day segments, which can't be booked because of the 3 day minimum. Guess they will have to be booked as open season. Since those resort have fixed weeks and are given up in 7 day segments, I imagine a lot of orphaned days are created.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2019)

That's great! Now we can all complain about no availability!


----------



## Panina (Feb 12, 2019)

Anthony Schmid said:


> you can now book Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort and Florida Gulf online...Availability is very slim as you can see


Thank you for the heads up.  I got one at Regency at Marco Island beachfront 6 days.  Never been there and heard the beachfront building is the way to go.  Have to read how to walk the reservation because another day was available but not until tomorrow.  

Grabbed it, if I waited doubt it would be there tomorrow, as the word gets out less and less will be available.  Now if I match with II for a Key West week might give it back, I think, not sure.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 12, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> That's great! Now we can all complain about no availability!



Truer words were never spoken


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2019)

We are staying a few nights at the Marco Island Hilton later this month. I've never been to Marco Island and will sniff around some of the properties.

Charter Club is just a quarter mile away and off season resales are pretty cheap.


----------



## Panina (Feb 12, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> We are staying a few nights at the Marco Island Hilton later this month. I've never been to Marco Island and will sniff around some of the properties.
> 
> Charter Club is just a quarter mile away and off season resales are pretty cheap.


Curious what you will think about Charter Club versus Surf, Regency and Eagles Nest.  Let us know.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2019)

Panina said:


> Curious what you will think about Charter Club versus Surf, Regency and Eagles Nest.  Let us know.



One thing that stands out already is the free usage of the beach equipment. I would never get off the paddle board.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 12, 2019)

It is enlightening to visually see how little availability there is, but I suspect that since owners who are not planning on using their week that are also enrolled in HGVC have no incentive to turn their week in for points until 30 days out, the best availability will be in the 60-30 days out range.

But I am seeing an anomaly --  Both Club Regency and Eagle's Nest have availability in just about all room types for the 3rd week of August.  Is that week somehow not available to owners?  Just seems weird.

Kurt


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm sure there are still some bugs to work out. If you scroll forward with Charter Club, the column gets longer and longer and longer and there are only two view types.


----------



## natarajanv (Feb 12, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I'm sure there are still some bugs to work out. If you scroll forward with Charter Club, the column gets longer and longer and longer and there are only two view types.



But if you clink on the view resort  link, it takes to the next page where I was able to see all 19 room types. Some times you only see the room types which are available during the month which was selected. I see 19 room types in December, but only 4 room types in April.....


----------



## Pathways (Feb 12, 2019)

natarajanv said:


> I see 19 room types in December, but only 4 room types in April



So does anyone know what all those room types mean?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pathways said:


> So does anyone know what all those room types mean?



If you click on the little, faint "i" next to the room code, you'll get a description that is almost helpful.
Example: For Club Regency, BD is standard, BH is beach-front, and PL is pool-view.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 12, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> If you click on the little, faint "i" next to the room code, you'll get a description that is almost helpful.
> Example: For Club Regency, BD is standard, BH is beach-front, and PL is pool-view.



But many of them are exactly the same - except -12, -13, -14 and so on (Eagles Nest is a good example)


----------



## Panina (Feb 12, 2019)

Pathways said:


> So does anyone know what all those room types mean?





Pathways said:


> But many of them are exactly the same - except -12, -13, -14 and so on (Eagles Nest is a good example)


I called hgvc and was trying to figure out the codes for Surf Club at Marco.  They couldn’t provide more info but did give me room numbers where there were a few weeks available for a week.  My first thoughts were the codes were based on room numbers but it looks more like slots where the units can be placed.  Will keep trying to figure it out. If I do will post.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 12, 2019)

Panina said:


> I called hgvc and was trying to figure out the codes for Surf Club at Marco.  They couldn’t provide more info but did give me room numbers where there were a few weeks available for a week.  My first thoughts were the codes were based on room numbers but it looks more like slots where the units can be placed.  Will keep trying to figure it out. If I do will post.



Thanks for both threads!


----------



## chriskre (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow!
It’s about time.  
Now to get my charter club ressies for the year.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> Thank you for the heads up.  I got one at Regency at Marco Island beachfront 6 days.  Never been there and heard the beachfront building is the way to go.  Have to read how to walk the reservation because another day was available but not until tomorrow.
> 
> Grabbed it, if I waited doubt it would be there tomorrow, as the word gets out less and less will be available.  Now if I match with II for a Key West week might give it back, I think, not sure.


Definitely want the beachfront building at club regency.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 13, 2019)

chriskre said:


> Wow!
> It’s about time.
> Now to get my charter club ressies for the year.
> 
> ...


Do you want visitors


----------



## Panina (Feb 13, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Definitely want the beachfront building at club regency.


It is a beachfront unit but second guessing whether I should keep it.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 13, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Do you want visitors



Yes!!! 
Would love to meet you.   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Feb 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> It is a beachfront unit but second guessing whether I should keep it.



I was in the beachfront building but had no view.  The foliage blocks the view on the first floor units.  

There are stairs to these units if that’s a concern.   No elevators.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> It is a beachfront unit but second guessing whether I should keep it.


Oh keep it, fantastic lanai overlooking the gulf, covered lanai with padded loungers table and chairs.  We had the non gulf front and would not do that again.  There are a lot of stairs. The first floor is above the garage, and the second floor is above that.  Climbing those cement stairs to top floor did my knee in last year.  Within a few days, I was limping badly, had to have my replacement pushed up.


----------



## Panina (Feb 13, 2019)

chriskre said:


> I was in the beachfront building but had no view.  The foliage blocks the view on the first floor units.
> 
> There are stairs to these units if that’s a concern.   No elevators.
> 
> ...





rapmarks said:


> Oh keep it, fantastic lanai overlooking the gulf, covered lanai with padded loungers table and chairs.  We had the non gulf front and would not do that again.  There are a lot of stairs. The first floor is above the garage, and the second floor is above that.  Climbing those cement stairs to top floor did my knee in last year.  Within a few days, I was limping badly, had to have my replacement pushed up.


Unit I believe is on second floor E202.  I will keep it for now and will cancel if I can get a Key West week.  Right now I can do the steps, hopefully that continues as in the past I had an injury where I  could not.  That is always in the back of my mind. They also had the Sunset Cove to trade into, more points 

I actually own a Marco Island week at Sunrise Bay  for the same week but want to have a backup as my other half wants to permanently get a key west week in this time frame as we own one the week prior and after.   I love my Sunrise Bay but own other weeks there so willing to compromise.  So my thought was find it a new home or permanently trade within the resort, have to see if they have something else I can use,  look for a key west week to buy but if I can’t find it on time have a backup in Marco Island for the week.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 13, 2019)

I think what will help going forward is to offer the same system they started at Carlsbad Seapointe. I used to have to call Grand Pacific and ask for my unit to be deposited into the system so I could take my 6200 points. Last year, GP offered a online signature form to allow for automatic depositing right at the beginning of the year. This gets the inventory into the system earlier. I will never use my Seapointe home week so I'm happy with the system.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 13, 2019)

chriskre said:


> I was in the beachfront building but had no view.  The foliage blocks the view on the first floor units.
> 
> There are stairs to these units if that’s a concern.   No elevators.


Have you stayed there since the repairs from hurricane Irma?  I thought I heard somewhere that the foliage was removed as part of the repairs to Club Regency, resolving the view issues.

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> Unit I believe is on second floor E202.  I will keep it for now and will cancel if I can get a Key West week.  Right now I can do the steps, hopefully that continues as in the past I had an injury where I  could not.  That is always in the back of my mind. They also had the Sunset Cove to trade into, more points
> 
> I actually own a Marco Island week at Sunrise Bay  for the same week but want to have a backup as my other half wants to permanently get a key west week in this time frame as we own one the week prior and after.   I love my Sunrise Bay but own other weeks there so willing to compromise.  So my thought was find it a new home or permanently trade within the resort, have to see if they have something else I can use,  look for a key west week to buy but if I can’t find it on time have a backup in Marco Island for the week.


When is the week at club regency


----------



## Panina (Feb 13, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When is the week at club regency


 November 9


----------



## Azdro716 (Feb 14, 2019)

Why does HGVC offer an affiliate program/why is it associated with these places?  It seems like these owners get to use HGVC properties, and non affiliate owners will find it impossible to get in to an affiliate.  I know  I soundd like I am complaining(I am) but am actually ignorant to the agreement and the perceived benefits to HGVC and their owners.


----------



## Panina (Feb 14, 2019)

Azdro716 said:


> Why does HGVC offer an affiliate program/why is it associated with these places?  It seems like these owners get to use HGVC properties, and non affiliate owners will find it impossible to get in to an affiliate.  I know  I soundd like I am complaining(I am) but am actually ignorant to the agreement and the perceived benefits to HGVC and their owners.


I own affiliates.  In order for me to get anything  in hgvc I must deposit my affiliate unit thus it becomes available to all hgvc members.  It works just like any other resort in the system.  Affiliates give all members access to some very desirable places.


----------



## Azdro716 (Feb 14, 2019)

Panina said:


> I own affiliates.  In order for me to get anything  in hgvc I must deposit my affiliate unit thus it becomes available to all hgvc members.  It works just like any other resort in the system.  Affiliates give all members access to some very desirable places.


OK I see, thanks for the response.  Im just salty cause the site showed availability next week(I was floored) and was running around to see if i could make it work, and the availability went away.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 14, 2019)

Azdro716 said:


> Why does HGVC offer an affiliate program/why is it associated with these places?  It seems like these owners get to use HGVC properties, and non affiliate owners will find it impossible to get in to an affiliate.  I know  I soundd like I am complaining(I am) but am actually ignorant to the agreement and the perceived benefits to HGVC and their owners.



Without the SW Florida affiliates, HGVC wouldn't be where it is today. When HGVC first started in the mid '90's, they had only one resort, HGVC at the Flamingo. They figured it would be hard to sell a points system with only one resort, so they approached several existing Florida resorts to enter the program. Since the owners in those resorts had existing deeds, they couldn't force them to enroll in HGVC, so the current system is what came out from it. They maintain their week unless they deposit it into the system to get the points. Since the owners are HGVC members and, as @Panina says above, they are in very desirable locations, it's great that they are part of the program!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 14, 2019)

As dayooper says, the SW Florida affiliates is what initially made HGVC "a club." But how did Hilton get so many of them? Hilton, having no TS experience of it own, partnered with their principal developer, The Mariner Group for it's management expertise.

They merged Mariner's "Grand Vacations" company with Hilton's TS enterprise. Mariner personnel actually ran HGVC for the first few years. It set up the HGVC HQ in Orlando. Hilton later bought them out, and Mariner went back to developing other properties, but the affiliates remained.

TMI?
.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 14, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> As dayooper says, the SW Florida affiliates is what initially made HGVC "a club." But how did Hilton get so many of them? Hilton, having no TS experience of it own, partnered with their principal developer, The Mariner Group for it's management expertise. Mariner personnel actually ran HGVC for the first few years. It set up the HGVC HQ in Orlando. Hilton later bought them out, and Mariner went back to developing other properties, but the affiliates remained.
> 
> TMI?
> .



There are only two of the original affiliates that are not part of HGVC anymore: Shell Island and Sunset Cove.

Shell Island was a hybrid resort where there were both week owners and full year owners. Apparently, the HOA was in a state of flux where there wasn't a full board. A small group of owners "seized" control and the board chose to remove HGVC as it's managing partner and went with a local group. HGVC and many of the members were very surprised by the action. HGVC grandfathered the current owners as members, allowing them to deposit their weeks into the HGVC point system. Those weeks that are enrolled into HGVC will lose that ability once they get transferred to another owner.

Not sure what happened with Sunset Cove, but they are with a different managing partner too. (Holiday Inn Vacation Club?)


----------



## Panina (Feb 14, 2019)

dayooper said:


> There are only two of the original affiliates that are not part of HGVC anymore: Shell Island and Sunset Cove.
> 
> Shell Island was a hybrid resort where there were both week owners and full year owners. Apparently, the HOA was in a state of flux where there wasn't a full board. A small group of owners "seized" control and the board chose to remove HGVC as it's managing partner and went with a local group. HGVC and many of the members were very surprised by the action. HGVC grandfathered the current owners as members, allowing them to deposit their weeks into the HGVC point system. Those weeks that are enrolled into HGVC will lose that ability once they get transferred to another owner.
> 
> Not sure what happened with Sunset Cove, but they are with a different managing partner too. (Holiday Inn Vacation Club?)


From what I read and thought I was under the impression once a Sunset cove unit  sold the new owner did not have hgvc access.  I question that now as there is a unit for sale from a knowlegeable broker and they say hgvc points.  Also visited Sunset cove today and the clerk said certain units are for Hgvc only but that means very little. Would like to know the answer.


----------



## Panina (Feb 14, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When is the week at club regency


My last day in Marco Island and I went to check out Regency, glad I did.  Definitely not for me.  I would prefer to stay at my Sunrise week much more.  Everything at Sunrise nicer at least on the outside.  I am sure regency unit inside is nicer but that is not enough to tip it for me. Timeshare choices are wonderful. Each of us pick what we love.  I sure there people where regency is their first choice.

I will use my Sunrise week this year and will do a permanent trade with the resort once I find the Key West week, where pickings are slim.

Also checked out Sunset Cove.  Definitely would stay there if my other choices were not available.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 14, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Have you stayed there since the repairs from hurricane Irma?  I thought I heard somewhere that the foliage was removed as part of the repairs to Club Regency, resolving the view issues.
> 
> Kurt



No.
I was there the summer of Irma.
I've been back to Eagle's Nest, Charter Club 
& Seawatch since the hurricane but that's it.  

I'm glad they trimmed those trees.
I think they are seagrape trees and I don't 
think they are endangered trees, so not sure
why they let them grow so big.  I hope the
snakes went with it!   LOL .


----------



## chriskre (Feb 14, 2019)

Panina said:


> Affiliates give all members access to some very desirable places.



This is the reason that I bought HGVC.
I wanted access to the SW Florida resorts.
I really didn't care about much else in HGVC although
I have used it in Hawaii, Orlando and Vegas.

These affiliates are in awesome locations for a Floridian.
Just a hotel room on Marco can run you $200-$300 a night
maybe more, so these TS's are a great deal even with the
never ending HGVC fees.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 15, 2019)

Panina what is a permanent trade?


----------



## Panina (Feb 15, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Panina what is a permanent trade?


I will sign a deed back to my resort for my unit and will choose another unit in hoa inventory that will be deeded to me.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 15, 2019)

You need to go past the back of the units and see the courtyard and pool and deck and beach area.  That is a nice unit you have, wish I could trade you


----------



## Panina (Feb 15, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> You need to go past the back of the units and see the courtyard and pool and deck and beach area.  That is a nice unit you have, wish I could trade you


I walked it all,  just wasn’t for me,  to me it was average at best.  

I already put it back in hgvc inventory.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2019)

What is up with that week in August (after Aug 17) where suddenly there are units all over the place.  strange.  

Yes in some places kids are back to school by then, but I just found it odd.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 15, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> What is up with that week in August (after Aug 17) where suddenly there are units all over the place.  strange.  Yes in some places kids are back to school by then, but I just found it odd.


Most of the South (including Florida) goes back to school. Great time to visit Orlando/WDW too.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> What is up with that week in August (after Aug 17) where suddenly there are units all over the place...



My guess (it's just a guess) would be that, Hilton and the original developer (Mariner) as part of their partnership (which formed HGVC) decided to hold that week in reserve for use by "the club," as it would be a slow week anyway.

I find it remarkable that it took 'em ~28 years to integrate their booking systems.
.
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2019)

I just noticed the link to the announcement on the website today.
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/website-enhancements


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 16, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> My guess (it's just a guess) would be that, Hilton and the original developer (Mariner) as part of their partnership (which formed HGVC) decided to hold that week in reserve for use by "the club," as it would be a slow week anyway.
> .



Probably a good guess. The Mariner properties in SW Florida had either 1 or 2 fixed weeks held back as maintenance weeks every year. (Casa Ybel had 1 week held back, Sanibel Cottages had 2 - one in the spring and one in the fall.) But not the same week for all the units. Maintenance weeks were spread out over about a month or so. Perhaps those are maintenance weeks and the resort is releasing them for reservations.

Or, maybe if that resort has floating weeks, perhaps those are weeks that historically have not been reserved by owners.


----------



## Panina (Feb 16, 2019)

FYI walking a reservation did not work, I had to call.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 18, 2019)

Just a remind of the number of units that are in HGVC (assume average per week), are pretty low, although with MOST of these floater Fulf properties, not every unit registered in HGVC is not going to be available in our booking engine.  

In order to make it into our booking engine, a owner of one of these floater weeks has to deposit into HGVC. So given the number below, you can see why getting a unit at these locations is difficult. 

Resort - Number units in HGVC (assume average per week)

The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 14
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 10
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 4
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 56
Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 12
South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 24
Casa Ybel Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 74
Hurricane House Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 15
Sanibel Cottages Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 28
Tortuga Beach Club Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 54
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _Collection _Ft. Myers Beach, FL 42
The Charter Club of Marco Beach _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 80
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 96
Club Regency of Marco Island _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 32
The Surf Club of Marco _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 44
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort _Collection _Hutchinson Island, FL 30


----------



## Quilter (May 3, 2019)

Can someone in the HGVC system lead me in the right direction?   I'm trying to find out if my Marriott's will get a trade into Sanibel or Captiva through II.   I know the HGVC properties are in the II directory, I'm wondering if they are readily available.   

Which of the above resorts on Sanibel and Captiva are the nicest?


----------



## dayooper (May 3, 2019)

Quilter said:


> Can someone in the HGVC system lead me in the right direction?   I'm trying to find out if my Marriott's will get a trade into Sanibel or Captiva through II.   I know the HGVC properties are in the II directory, I'm wondering if they are readily available.
> 
> Which of the above resorts on Sanibel and Captiva are the nicest?



These are very hard to trade into, even using HGVC points. The Florida Gulf Coast resorts are mostly week owned units where the owners very rarely give up their weeks. When they do, they usually trade into the HGVC system.


----------



## Panina (May 3, 2019)

Quilter said:


> Can someone in the HGVC system lead me in the right direction?   I'm trying to find out if my Marriott's will get a trade into Sanibel or Captiva through II.   I know the HGVC properties are in the II directory, I'm wondering if they are readily available.
> 
> Which of the above resorts on Sanibel and Captiva are the nicest?


I have traded into both Sanibel and Captiva using II.  Whereas inventory is limited there are times in the year it is easier to trade into these areas. With that said putting in a request over a year out has gotten me Captiva in the winter and Sanibel in the fall.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 3, 2019)

Quilter said:


> Can someone in the HGVC system lead me in the right direction?   I'm trying to find out if my Marriott's will get a trade into Sanibel or Captiva through II.   I know the HGVC properties are in the II directory, I'm wondering if they are readily available.
> 
> Which of the above resorts on Sanibel and Captiva are the nicest?



Also search the TUG Sightings forum using either Sanibel or Captiva to get an idea of what has been sighted as well. I’ve sighted weeks in both RCI and II.

Don’t forget the TUG Resort Reviews - https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/...t/Orlando-Captiva-Islands-Area&area=4&group=9

HGVC has several resort videos as well
*- *https://vimeo.com/album/3157676
- https://vimeo.com/album/2984105


----------



## dvc_john (May 4, 2019)

dayooper said:


> These are very hard to trade into, even using HGVC points. The Florida Gulf Coast resorts are mostly week owned units where the owners very rarely give up their weeks. When they do, they usually trade into the HGVC system.



Exactly. 
I have 4 Florida Gulf Coast weeks. The resorts are all dual affiliated with both II and RCI. So I could trade them in II, RCI, or HGVC. 
However 2 of my weeks I have never given up in 30 years of ownership. The other 2 I give up occasionally, but when I do, I give them up to HGVC.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 30, 2019)

Alert for you Florida Gulf resort fans - more weeks are available.

Happy New Year


----------

